# Types of material



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

K I have a unique project and I am trying to wrap my head around it. Water service in a basement of a local hospital for the fire service has to be moved but the backflow has to remain where it is. The new service will be 100 feet away. In your opinions what would be the best pick for material for this project. Keep in mind the line is 6 in and it's a crowed basement.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Does the municipality or fire dept have any requirements for incoming main?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Vic

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

x2 for Victaulic


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

6" pex and sharkbites.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Vic is the choice but it is not listed. The rule they keep throwing up is that until the back flow it needs to be flanged ductile. I have proposed a service needs a valve at the entrance with a tamper switch which makes it posable to switch to Vic. I don't know why they don't want to re rout it outside but this should be a fun one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> K I have a unique project and I am trying to wrap my head around it. Water service in a basement of a local hospital for the fire service has to be moved but the backflow has to remain where it is. The new service will be 100 feet away. In your opinions what would be the best pick for material for this project. Keep in mind the line is 6 in and it's a crowed basement.


Sch. 80 cpvc,you can flange it if needed


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sparky said:


> Sch. 80 cpvc,you can flange it if needed


 I thought of that but it will not meet fire code.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

We are using some 6" sched 10 stainless for the domestic on this big barracks job we're doing. Maybe a little exotic for what you're doing but it's really light and fairly easy to work with. Most of it's welded at the shop but we are doing Vic and flanges on site. If you can get the Vic couplings to fly...


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Rando said:


> We are using some 6" sched 10 stainless for the domestic on this big barracks job we're doing. Maybe a little exotic for what you're doing but it's really light and fairly easy to work with. Most of it's welded at the shop but we are doing Vic and flanges on site. If you can get the Vic couplings to fly...


Try these couplings on Sch 10S. No welding or roll grooving req'd. A fire version is available. You need a torque wrench and no pesky flange bolts and gaskets

www.normagroup.com
www.straub-couplings.com
www.teekaycouplings.com


----------

